
Stack on a Budget – A collection of services with great free tiers - rosstex
https://github.com/255kb/stack-on-a-budget
======
anuragsoni
Another good resource, on similar lines that I've come across:
[https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-
dev/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-
dev/blob/master/README.md)

------
255kb
Hi thanks for the feedback, do not hesitate to open issues to request new
services and allow me to easily track them ;)

------
faizshah
Yesterday I was looking for something like Recurly that also has a free tier,
I ended up finding a service I hadn't heard of before called ChargeBee (it has
a launch tier for up to $50k free). Does anyone have any experience with them
or know of any other alternatives with a free tier?

Also, to the author, I would add the github student pack to that list you can
get $100 of DigitalOcean credit for free among other things.

[https://education.github.com/pack](https://education.github.com/pack)

~~~
justinc8687
I've done tons of work with them building out billing platforms for multiple
clients. They are fairly good for many use cases and as long as you are
keeping within standard use cases, they aren't bad. That said, if you are
looking to do really simple subscriptions, Stripe's built-in subscription
support is pretty good.

Did you have any specific questions about them?

~~~
luhn
What would you recommend if you aren't within the standard use cases. Are
there more flexible services out there, or at some point do you just roll your
own?

~~~
justinc8687
They are fairly flexible with some weird exceptions. What is the scenario
here?

------
andy_ppp
Having recently had compose.io delete my data on a free tier I suggest NEVER
doing this... It might seem to work well enough for smaller sites, but one
day, out of the blue, when you least expect it, they will delete your data.

Can I also recommend if you are decomissioning a free tier please switch
access to the server off (firewall rules) before deleting the data _and the
backups_! You can even charge for the data if people haven't responded to any
emails you have sent.

~~~
runeks
Perhaps taking your experience with _compose.io_ and applying it to _all_
fifty-or-so services listed in this page is a bit excessive? Surely, Google
Cloud isn't going to turn around and delete your data from its Datastore. It
has an SLA, and I'm fairly sure the terms of service do not cover Google
deleting your data at will in case you haven't passed the free tier.

~~~
anexprogrammer
My trust of cloud for many things has dropped markedly, unless it's some form
of private cloud.

Google has a _long_ history of pulling the plug on things. Even successful
things. Basecamp went from always going to offer a free tier to $99 a month
cheapest (well only) tier. Now add in the countless acquisistions of "We're
delighted to announce we got bought. Oh the service that got us there? It's
dead. Please bugger off. Thanks for the exciting journey" style.

Granted for a fair number even paying wouldn't save you.

------
bkyan
Emailing: +sendgrid; Realtime Infrastructure: +ably, +pubnub

------
kt9
Kubernetes automation & pipelines

[https://www.distelli.com](https://www.distelli.com)

disclaimer: I'm the founder.

------
gentleteblor
I don't see Azure anywhere on this list (in any categories). It's only
mentioned in the context of other services.

I use the free tier of multiple Azure services for my tiny side project [1]

[1] [https://jobrudder.com](https://jobrudder.com)

------
aantix
Exception notifications :

[https://rollbar.com/](https://rollbar.com/)

~~~
flexd
Does anyone know of a good open-source alternative to rollbar?

~~~
maxdeviant
Have a look at
[https://github.com/getsentry/sentry](https://github.com/getsentry/sentry).

------
ilaksh
The AWS Free Tier should list under limitations the fact that the small
free/inexpensive instances are severely resource throttled which kicks in at
inopportune times.

------
arvinsim
Great resource. Thanks for posting this.

------
salsakran
Is this only for SaaS free tiers or are completely free/Open source options
ok?

~~~
255kb
they are ok too of course :) the idea is to be able to develope/host/deploy...
for free!

~~~
salsakran
opened a PR!

------
tomc1985
Here's another stack on a budget: roll your own!

Modern web programming reminds me a lot of WWI Europe, just before Franz
Ferdinand's assassination

~~~
iamskeptic
I work for a company that does not use any kind of cloud services on the basis
that they could be in a situation where there's no money to pay the monthly
bill. So we buy servers, equipment, licenses, etc. It's insane. We spend a lot
of time implementing open source solutions that are half-baked.

Any cost analysis would clearly show what we do is inneficient but fear trumps
it all.

~~~
tomc1985
We use some nonessential cloud services to fill in a few gaps where I am at,
mainly an email gateway and VPS. So in actuality I agree with some of the
other comment.

But what I've found, in minimizing our dependencies on the cloud, is that for
a small increase in implementation time (which isnt so bad because, again,
people actually know what they're doing after some training) we have almost
zero problems that we can't immediately go back and fix ourselves. And my shit
gets done on time, and under budget.

edit: Also, resiliency is a legitimate business concern/objective. Sucks that
you can't blame any problems on cloud providers tho :)

